# recurve stabilizer that is legal for FITA barebow and NFAA traditional



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Lots of people make their own, but here's one at LAS:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/x-spot-8oz-stainless-steel-weight-5-16x24.html

Any single FITA legal weight will work for NFAA, as near as I can tell. NFAA allows up to a 12" stab.
What size weight on your bow that will fit a 4.8"/12.2 cm ring for FITA depends on the size of your riser...

FITA rules:


> The unbraced bow complete with permitted accessories shall
> be capable of passing through a hole or ring with a 12.2cm inside diameter +/-0.5mm.
> 
> 22.3.6. No stabilisers are permitted.
> ...


----------

